# How to get along with a sis-in-law that is 13 years younger



## wifeof4years (Jul 19, 2010)

My DH of 4 years only sibling is his sister who is 19. I am 32 and have always been the youngest sibling and cousin until I married my DH. His sister was great while we were dating and engaged but once the wedding day hit she instantly had the "you took my brother away from me" vibe. She cried hysterically at our wedding, so much so that people were wondering if something was wrong with her. My sister in law is very dramatic even at 19 years old. Everything is a big deal to her, and of course anything that doesn't go her way in a family setting is instantly my fault even if I don't have anything to do with the situation at hand. I really want to be friends with her but being around her is like walking on egg shells and I really don't think she is aware of that. She is out of high school now, so I think having a mature adult relationship is a possibility but I don't know how to make it work. My DH's cousin (who lives a few states away) got married last Summer to a beautiful 24 year old woman and her and my sister and law get along great...I have no idea why since they rarely see each other but my sis in law is flying out to visit them in a few weeks. I really wish she had the same desire to be with my husband and I as she does her cousin and his new wife. I guess I just don't get it, I have never had any issues making great friends why is getting along with a family member so hard and what can I do to change that?

Sorry about my rambling but this has been on my heart for years.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

wifeof4years said:


> she instantly had the "you took my brother away from me" vibe. She cried hysterically at our wedding, so much so that people were wondering if something was wrong with her.


seems to me like she has abandonment issues and a not-so-secure home life. 

but, to a lesser degree, it dawned on me that i have the same feelings about my own brother. i realized that it doesnt matter who he ends up with, even if they are the best person in the world, id hate whom ever he chose.


----------

